# Switchover from EIRCOM to VfE for OAP



## shipibo (16 Mar 2010)

A Chara,


      My mother wants to switchover from EIRCOM to VfE landline phone / broadband package (45 EUR a Month).


       Question is: 

       She is an old age pensioner, and gets social benefit package of 42.82  EUR taken away from her bill every two months on EIRCOM bill

           Will this deduction be automatically added to her new  bill with VodaFone, or will she have to contact social welfare and  change this herself.


----------



## SparkRite (16 Mar 2010)

crumdub12 said:


> Will this deduction be automatically added to her new  bill with VodaFone, or will she have to contact social welfare and  change this herself.



Usually added automatically.


----------



## shipibo (18 Mar 2010)

Go raibh maith agat SparkRite


    Slan / Ed


----------

